# Pièces jointes ne s'affiche pas dans mail



## ricchy (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour le monde. 

Mail ne m'affiche plus certaines pièces jointes (essentiellement les photos) 
Sur ma capture, vous pouvez voir qu'il y a 4 pièces jointes, mais dès que je l'ouvre, il n'y en a qu'une est c'est ma bannière signature. :mouais:
Je dois aller sur mon Webmail, pour voir les photos :hein:
Je suis sous Léopard.
Préférences Mail > Présentation > afficher les images distantes à bien les coches.
J'ai raté quelque chose ?
J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum, rien trouvé ?

Merci de votre aide et joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2007)

t'as tenté 
1-une banale réparation des autorisations?
2- test via Mail d'une autre session?


----------



## ricchy (25 Décembre 2007)

Merci de ta réponse. 

Une banale réparation des autorisations ne fait rien. 
Je n'ai pas de deuxième session. 

Une autre idée dans l'assistance ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2007)

1560 messages au compteur 

tu joues au nioubie "blond"  , ou c'est  100% naturel?

t'as pas de 2 è session ?
tu en crées une !
et tu testes


----------

